# apple TV sortie mauvais format sur TV



## elodiesp (11 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Voilà mon soucis: j'ai acheté 3 séries tv sur *ITUNES *
La premiere je la lis normalement via l'apple TV 
La deuxieme et la 3eme sortent en format 4/3 apparemment car deux bandes noires sont visibles à droite et à gauche de l'image !
Je  ne comprends pas pourquoi et j'ai réessayé de lire la 1ére pour voir   et celle ci est toujours normale(elle occupe bien tout l'écarn de la tv)
Les parametre de la TV ne changent rien ,j'ai essayé.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





pouvez vous m'aider! 

Ayant acheté les séries sur itunes je pensais que je n'auaris pas de soucis.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci pour votre aide

et si vous ne pouvez pas...comment contacte t on le "chat" dépannage d'apple?


----------



## thebustre (12 Septembre 2011)

il est indiqué quoi comme format sur les films que tu as loués ?


----------



## elodiesp (12 Septembre 2011)

je pense que celle ci n'est pas en HD mais en standard mais après? voir le fichier joint, c'est tout ce que je sais trouver!


----------



## thebustre (12 Septembre 2011)

640/480=4/3 donc en format standard et pas 16/9, CQFD


----------



## elodiesp (12 Septembre 2011)

Ok merci..&#58387;
Pas moyen de les lire en 16/9? Il n'y a aucune manip à faire pour transformer cette mauvaise nouvelle?? &#57433;


----------



## thebustre (12 Septembre 2011)

à part des zooms plus ou moins foireux sur ta TV, non


----------



## elodiesp (12 Septembre 2011)

Merci pour tout

&#58387;&#58387;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h46 ----------

et 640/360 c'est du 16/9??? parce que la série que je vois normalement est dans ce format?

je sais j'insiste


----------



## thebustre (12 Septembre 2011)

640 divisé par 360 égal 1.77
16 divisé par 9 égale 1.77


----------

